# 5 PM per hour limit



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

Does this change the further you progress i.e from bronze to silver etc ?

I was in mid convo with someone and now I gotta wait an hour to finish it ! lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no it is this amount for everyone.....maybe swap emails or msn contact details??


----------

